# "Primary Instinct" to be in Victories of the Space Marines antho



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just recieved word from the gods that Sarah Cawkwell's short story, "Primary Instinct," will be published inside of the Victories of the Space Marines anthology. 

Primary Instinct was previously featured in the first issue of Black Library's new magazine Hammer & Bolter. It was a good read and will be a wonderful addition to the already stellar lineup of stories that will be present. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Intresting, never brought H&B so I'll look forward to reading this. .


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

This is why I haven't purchased any Hammer and Bolter issues beyond the first free one. I enjoyed reading the first issue on my phone, but I assume that most of the stories will end up in the anthologies. Since I buy all the anthologies anyway, and since I have about 40+ unread black library books on my shelf, I can certainly wait.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's a great story! It's good that they are printing it on paper for the technologically challenged


----------

